# Abzocke bei Widerruf



## Fox33 (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habt ihr schon mal von Elitepartner gehört?
Ich habe mich dort angemeldet und mich vorerst für eine 6 monatige Mitgliedschaft entschieden, für einen Gesamtpreis von ca. 130€.
Habe dann aber schnell gemerkt das ich dort nicht finde was ich suche und nach ca. 3 Tagen von meinem 14 tägigen Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht.

Mir wurde dann schnell mitgeteilt das ich zwar die Mitgliedschaft widerrufen habe, ich aber trotzdem 99€ für das individuell erstellte Persönlichkeitsgutachten bezahlen müsse.

Dieses Persönlichkeitsgutachten ist nach deren Aussage zwingender Bestandteil der Mitgliedschaft und besteht aus einem 40 Seitigem PDF, was mir kurz nach Registrierung per E-Mail zugesendet wurde. Ich konnte mir auch nicht aussuchen ob ich dieses überhaupt haben will.

Es wurde mir zwar in einer Info mitgeteil, dass dieses Gutachten bestandteil der Mitgliedschaft ist aber nicht das ich diese im falle eines Widerrufs trotzdem bezahlen muss. In der AGB wird nur beiläufig erwähnt (ohne angabe von Preisen), dass der Preis für das individuell erstellte Gutachten bei Rücktritt nicht Rückerstattet wird. Dies Info ging auch in der sonst Fettgedruckten Informationen zum Widerruf relativ schnell unter.

Nun habe ich erst 23,95€ bezahlt, die wollen aber trotzdem die restlichen 75,05€ von mir haben. Ich werde morgen eine Rückbuchung der Lastschrift veranlassen.

Ich berufe mich bei meiner Argumenation auf §305c BGB da nach §312d BGB eine Individuelle erstellte Leistung vom Widerrufsrecht ausgeschlossen ist.

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich hoffe ich muss die 99€ nicht bezahlen?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei Widerruf*

Hallo Fox33!

Im Prinzip handelt es sich um eine optimierte Abofalle, daß hat auch die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg erkannt:
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.

Bei WOT hat man auch einen einschlägigen Ruf:
http://www.mywot.com/de/scorecard/elitepartner.de

Nebelwolf


----------



## Fox33 (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei Widerruf*

Hab gerade mal bei den beiden Links geschaut, danke für den Hinweis. Bin wohl nicht der einzige der auf den Trick hereingefallen ist.:roll:

Leider geht da nicht hervor ob ich die 99 € bezahlen muss oder nicht...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei Widerruf*

Ob Du zahlst ist Deine Entscheidung. Ich kenne hier alledings keinen, der eine Abofalle bezahlen würde. 

Nach allem was ich im Netz gelesen habe, ist die Persönlichkeitsanalyse ein Trick um das Widerrufsrecht auszuhebeln. Aus den Beschwerden, die ich gelesen habe, geht für mich hervor, daß nicht ausreichend auf die Kosten der Persönlichkeitsanalyse hingewiesen wird. Formulierungen wie "jetzt gratis anmelden" versprechen das Gegenteil von kostenpflichtig. Zu Elitepartner wird man oft über fremde Seiten geführt. Auf diesen Seiten wird die Kostenpflichtigkeit noch extremer verschleiert, bei GMX bekam man die Mitgliedschaft beispielsweise als Geschenk. Wenn Elitepartner Geld will, dann muß Elitepartner nachweisen, daß Du einen Anmeldeweg gegangen bist, auf dem Du die Kosten klar und vollständig erkennen konntest: 

Kosten trotz Widerruf bei Elitepartner? Vertragsrecht frag-einen-anwalt.de
http://www.dooyoo.de/internet-seiten/elitepartner-de/1389479/
ReclaBox-Beschwerde: Persönlichkeitsanalyse?

Vermutlich hast Du jetzt keine Lust mehr zu bezahlen. Sichere bitte alle eMails und mache Bildschirmkopien der Anmeldeseiten mit "gratis"-Werbung und der AGB. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei Widerruf*



Fox33 schrieb:


> Es wurde mir zwar in einer Info mitgeteil, dass dieses Gutachten bestandteil der Mitgliedschaft ist aber nicht das ich diese im falle eines Widerrufs trotzdem bezahlen muss. In der AGB wird nur beiläufig erwähnt (ohne angabe von Preisen), dass der Preis für das individuell erstellte Gutachten bei Rücktritt nicht Rückerstattet wird. Dies Info ging auch in der sonst Fettgedruckten Informationen zum Widerruf relativ schnell unter.


Die AGB sagen konkret das hier:



> Die individuell erstellte ausführliche wissenschaftliche Persönlichkeitsanalyse stellt eine *Dienstleistung* dar, die nach Kundenspezifikation angefertigt worden ist und auf die individuellen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten wird. Der Preis hierfür wird bei Rücktritt/Kündigung des Vertrages nicht rückerstattet. Diesbezügliche Gewährleistungsansprüche des Nutzers bleiben unberührt.


Dem Wortlaut nach will man sich eine Lücke im Widerrufsrecht zu Nutze machen, die lediglich für die Lieferung von Waren gilt. Das Widerufsrecht kennt zwar Ausnahmen, lässt sich im Bezug auf Dienstleistungen allerdings nicht so aushebeln, wie man das bei den betroffenen Kontaktbörsen scheinbar gerne hätte.

Da ist dann in §312d BGB lediglich das hier geregelt:


> (3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch dann, wenn der Vertrag *von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers vollständig erfüllt ist*, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat.



Man kann also durchaus wirksam widerrufen. Ob der Vertragspartner das dann auch so anerkennt, steht freilich auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Fox33 (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei Widerruf*

Danke nochmal an Nebelwolf, hab schon vieles gesichert.

Hallo Haudraufundschluss, im § 312b BGB:


> (4) Das Widerrufsrecht besteht, soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist, nicht bei Fernabsatzverträgen
> 1. zur Lieferung von Waren, die nach Kundenspezifikation angefertigt werden oder eindeutig auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sind oder die auf Grund ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht für eine Rücksendung geeignet sind oder schnell verderben können oder deren Verfalldatum überschritten würde,


 
Das heißt also, dass Dienstleistungen von §312d BGB nicht betroffen sind?
Sondern sich Nr. 1 lediglich auf Waren bezieht?

Muss ich denn bei nicht bezahlung mit einem Schufaeintrag rechnen?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 08:36:26 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 08:33:41 ----------

Ich find es auch gut, dass hier ich hier in dem Beitrag ständig, von so einer Box mit Elitepartnerwerbung genervt werde.


----------



## Rex Cramer (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei Widerruf*



Fox33 schrieb:


> Das heißt also, dass Dienstleistungen von §312d BGB nicht betroffen sind?
> Sondern sich Nr. 1 lediglich auf Waren bezieht?


Jetzt hast Du den Finger in die Wunde gelegt:

Genau das: Warenlieferung =/= Dienstleistung

Und da kann man die Dienstleistung mit noch so vielen falschen Etiketten versehen wie "nach Kundenspezifikation", "auf die individuellen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten" und "individuell erstellt". Das spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, zumal es eh nur behauptet wird und nicht der Realität entspricht.

Ich kann als Kunde weder auf den vom Anbieter vorgegebenen Fragenkatalog Einfluss nehmen, noch auf die Gestaltung der losen computergenerierten Textbausteine. Nach Kundenspezifikationen ist hier gar nix entstanden, weil man sowas dann in gesonderte Vereinbarungen neben den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen fassen müsste. Und dann gibt eigentlich der Kunde vor, wie das auszuschauen hat und nicht der Anbieter, oder?

Insofern ein Etikettenschwindel, sonst nichts.

Schufa-Eintrag:
Im Prinzip kann Dich jeder mit einem Schufaeintrag beglücken. Das heißt aber nicht, dass er das auch darf und dann gibt es durchaus effektive Mittel sich dagegen zu wehren. Deswegen ist das auch nur von den merkbefreitesten Mahndrohmüllverfassern zu erwarten.


----------



## Teleton (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei Widerruf*

Widerruf ist der eine Weg.
Daneben könntest Du Dich noch mit der Entscheidung des BGH 
BGHZ 112, 122
hinsichtlich der Frage einer analogen Anwendung von §656 BGB beschäftigen.


Hier hat der BGH seine Meinung nochmal bestätigt:
bgh


----------



## Fox33 (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei Widerruf*

Vielen Dank für eure Informationen.

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob das Urteil des BGH zu §656 BGB auf mich anwendbar ist, werde aber definitiv nicht Zahlen und den bereits geleisteten Beitrag von 23,95€ zurückbruchen:sun:.

Ich bin mir jetzt aber soweit sicher, dass ich die Angelegenheit aussitzen werde und es im Ernstfall auf eine Verhandlung ankommen lasse.

Wenn der Betrag von 23,95€ auf mein Konto eingegangen ist, werde ich mir die Online Schufa-Auskunft bestellen, damit ich entsprechend reagieren kann, im falle eines Eintrages durch die Elitemediant-Typen:scherzkeks:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:43:56 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:38:24 ----------

Ich bin auch begeistert das einem hier wirklich geholfen wird und nicht wie in anderen Foren zusätzlich zu seinem Fehler noch auf einem rumgehackt wird ala "kannst du nicht lesen was in der AGB steht"

Nochmals Vielen Dank:-p


----------



## Teleton (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei Widerruf*



> Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob das Urteil des BGH zu §656 BGB auf mich anwendbar ist,


Was läßt Dich zweifeln?
BGH sagt Partnervermittler werden behandelt wie Ehemäkler. Ehemäkler können ihre Vergütung nicht einklagen (vgl §656 BGB). 
Einzige Frage: Gilt "Offlinepartnervermittlungsrecht" auch für "Onlinevermittler". Ob die Gegenseite die Antwort wirklich wissen will?


----------



## Fox33 (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei Widerruf*

Ich glaube nicht das sie das wissen möchte...:sun:

Hab jedenfalls die Rückbuchungvorgenommen und freu mich schon auf die Inkassodrohungen:scherzkeks:.


----------



## jens3726 (6 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke bei Widerruf*

es läuft eine Klage des Verbraucherschutzes Hamburg --->

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Elitärer Preis

AUF KEINEN FALL ZAHLEN!


----------



## Newborn (7 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke bei Widerruf*



jens3726 schrieb:


> es läuft eine Klage des Verbraucherschutzes Hamburg --->
> 
> Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Elitärer Preis
> 
> AUF KEINEN FALL ZAHLEN!



Interessant, interessant, jetzt hat man Elitepartner an den Ostereiern...



> ...Denn der Kunde hat kein Wahlrecht, ob er die Analyse haben will oder  nicht. Vielmehr wird der Eindruck erweckt, die Persönlichkeitsanalyse  sei Grundlage für die Arbeit des Partnervermittlers.
> Eine Aufteilung der  einheitlichen Leistung „Partnervermittlung“ im Fall des Widerrufs,  dient letztlich nur dazu, das Widerrufsrecht des Verbrauchers praktisch  zu umgehen....
> ...Klage beim Landgericht Hamburg eingereicht ... zuversichtlich, dass das Gericht diesem Vorgehen nun ein Ende setzt.


Tztztz, warum hat sich Elitepartner nicht in weiser Voraussicht der sehr weisen Entscheidung von Parship, für die Abgabe einer Unterlassungeserklärung angepasst:



> ...Wir mahnten Parship ab. Am 8. Dezember 2010 gab Parship die geforderte  Unterlassungserklärung ab und verpflichtete sich, das Widerrufsrecht für  das Persönlichkeitsgutachten als Teil der Premium-Mitgliedschaft nicht  mehr vom Widerruf auszuschließen....


Schön, wenn dieser Fall der zündende Funke für den Umgang des Verbraucherschutzes mit weiteren Abofallen wäre.


----------



## mahoni79 (5 April 2012)

Die Vorgehensweise von Elitepartner ist rechtswidrig. Dies wurde nun gerichtlich bestätigt:

http://www.vzhh.de/recht/179192/elitepartner-muss-99-euro-erstatten.aspx

Ich rate allen Geschädigten: beruft Euch auf dieses Urteil und fordert Eure 99 EUR zurück, auch wenn Vertragsschluss bis zu 3 Jahre her ist.


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2012)

Die Aussage ist nur halb richtig ...
... beim LG Hamburg ist eine Berufung anhängig



> Das Amtsgericht Hamburg (Az. 4 C 381/10) hat nun die EliteMedianet GmbH auf Klage eines Verbrauchers zur Rückzahlung der 99 Euro verurteilt. Das Urteil ist rechtskräftig.
> Übrigens hat das Landgericht Hamburg (Az. 312 O 93/11) auf unsere Klage bereits die Unwirksamkeit der entsprechenden Klausel festgestellt. Allerdings ist dieses Urteil noch nicht rechtkräftig, da die EliteMedianet GmbH Berufung eingelegt hat.


----------



## mahoni79 (5 April 2012)

Meine Aussage bezieht sich auf das erste dort zitierte Urteil. Dieses ist rechtskräftig.

Die Berufung bezieht sich auf die zweite Klage.

Mein Rat bleibt bestehen: auf das erste Urteil berufen und Geld zurückfordern.


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2012)

mahoni79 schrieb:


> Mein Rat bleibt bestehen: auf das erste Urteil berufen und Geld zurückfordern.


In welchem Fall sollte man zurück fordern können? Das Urteil trifft nur auf einen fristgerecht widerrufenen Vertrag zu, bei dem zwar die Erstattung des Mitgliedsbeitrages in Aussicht gestellt worden war, letztlich aber nicht geleistet wurde. Meiner Meinung nach dürfte es sich hier nur um relativ wenige, strittige Fälle handeln.


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2012)

mahoni79 schrieb:


> Meine Aussage bezieht sich auf das erste dort zitierte Urteil. Dieses ist rechtskräftig.
> 
> Die Berufung bezieht sich auf die zweite Klage.
> 
> Mein Rat bleibt bestehen: auf das erste Urteil berufen und Geld zurückfordern.


 
Ist mir schon klar ...
Aber kennst Du den Spruch "Der Ober sticht den Unter?
Was glaubst Du welche Antwort Du von EP kriegst wenn Du Dich jetzt auf das erste Urteil berufst ...


----------



## Teleton (5 April 2012)

Bei den Verträgen ist ja fraglich wann die Frist zum Widerruf beginnt, bzw ob und wann eine ordnungsgemäße Belehrung erfolgte. Bei fehlerhafter Belehrung kann auch Jahre später noch widerrufen werden. Es trifft also alle die gezahlt haben, die sollten prüfen, ob die Belehrung OK war.

Das Problem mit dem ersten Urteil ist, dass es zunächst nur zwischen den Parteien gilt.

In den Urteilen geht es um zwei unterschiedliche Sachen.
In Nr.1 geht es um die Frage "Bekommt A sein Geld wieder (z.B. weil wirksam widerrufen wurde und die Klausel unwirksam ist)
In Nummer 2 geht es um die Frage : "Darf EliteP die Klausel -kein Geld zurück für Gutachten- weiter verwenden"


----------



## Stefania (13 Mai 2012)

Der Spuk geht nun in eine neue Runde und heißt Heartbooker. Das Gleiche wie hier geschildert. Ich habe mich da nur mit einer gmx-Adresse registriert, (Anmeldung angeblich auch kostenlos..) irgendwelche Date, wie Adresse oder Kto.-Nr. haben die ja gar nicht von mir. Ich erhielt eine nette mail" :

Sie haben heute bei der Partneragentur Heartbooker die Premiummitgliedschaft gekauft. Die Zahlung in Höhe von 223,69 EUR wird in den kommenden Tagen von Ihrem Konto abgeschrieben. Die Abbuchung erfolgt durch MicroPayment GmbH.
Sie sind jetzt für die nächsten 6 Monate Premiummitglied und können in vollem Umfang die Premiumleistungen von Heartbooker nutzen. 
Entnehmen Sie die Vertragsdetails bitte dem Anhang, dort finden Sie auch die Bestelldetails und Premiumdienstvorteile. Falls Sie die Premiummitgliedschaft nicht mehr wünschen, mailen Sie die Widerrufung, mit der im Anhang beigelegten Wiederrufungserklärung an [email protected]

Ich hatte noch nicht einmal per mail irgend etwas bestätigt. Ich habe mich lediglich registriert und diese dämliche Analyse ausgefüllt. Was soll da jetzt eigentlich passieren, wenn sie nur meine gmx-Adresse haben???


----------



## Goblin (13 Mai 2012)

> Was soll da jetzt eigentlich passieren


 
Dir könnte der Mond auf den Schädel fallen  Nichts passiert,ausser ein paar nervende Mahnungen vielleicht. Dafür gibts aber Spamfilter



> Falls Sie die Premiummitgliedschaft nicht mehr wünschen, mailen Sie die Widerrufung, mit der im Anhang beigelegten Wiederrufungserklärung an [email protected]


 
Man sollte das erbeutete Geld mal in einen Deutschkurs investieren


----------



## Hippo (13 Mai 2012)

Nix ...
... außer einem Haufen Mahnpupse per Mail


----------



## Teleton (13 Mai 2012)

Hmm, das liest sich ja fast wie die Virusmails die in letzter Zeit im Umlauf sind. Check den Anhang mal bei www.virustotal.com.



> von Ihrem Konto abgeschrieben





> mailen Sie die Widerrufung,


Sowas schreibt doch keine Firma.



> und diese dämliche Analyse ausgefüllt.


Waren da keine persönlichen Daten bei?

Ansonsten, was spricht gegen einen Widerruf per Mail?


----------



## Stefania (13 Mai 2012)

Danke euch 
ja, habe auch ne mail mit einem Widerruf abgeschickt um da mal sicher zu gehen. Die angegebenen Daten in der mail v. Heartbooker  (mail-Adresse, Adr. der Internetseite) stimmen überein mit den Angaben im Impressum v. Heartbooker Berlin. Ist schon alles sehr seltsam.
Nein, persönliche Daten hab ich da in der Analyse nicht eingetragen, es mussten da nur so Fragen über Partner-Vorstellungen usw. beantwortet werden... 
Ich reagier einfach auf nix jetzt, egal was die noch wollen.


----------



## Hippo (13 Mai 2012)

Stefania schrieb:


> ...Ich reagier einfach auf nix jetzt, egal was die noch wollen.


 
Guter Plan !


----------



## Goblin (13 Mai 2012)

Die Mailadresse für einen Widerruf ist laut Impresum aber eine völlig andere



> [Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Vertragsschluss und auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten gemäß Artikel 246 § 2 in Verbindung mit § 1 Abs. 1 und 2 EGBGB und auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Pflichten gemäß § 312e Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB in Verbindung mit Artikel 246 § 3 EGBGB. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
> 
> Heartbooker GmbH
> Litfaß-Platz 2
> ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Mai 2012)

Stefania schrieb:


> Ich habe mich da nur mit einer gmx-Adresse registriert, irgendwelche Date, wie Adresse oder Kto.-Nr. haben die ja gar nicht von mir. Ich erhielt eine nette mail
> 
> 
> > Die Abbuchung erfolgt durch MicroPayment GmbH.
> ...


Gab es da eine Verifizierung per Telefonnummer?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (14 Mai 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Die Mailadresse für einen Widerruf ist laut Impresum aber eine völlig andere


 
Beide Adressen sind aber richtig, da sich laut Handelsregister an der Anschrift Litfaß-Platz die Zweigstelle befindet.


----------



## Teleton (14 Mai 2012)

*Vorsicht!*
Es gibt mehrere Berichte über gleich lautende Mails bei denen es sich um Viren handelt. Das erklärt auch das holprige Deutsch.


----------



## Goblin (14 Mai 2012)

> ja, habe auch ne mail mit einem Widerruf abgeschickt


 
Damit hast Du bestätigt dass es Deine Mailadresse gibt. Warum müsst ihr auf so einen Müll immer antworten ?? Dann noch Anhänge öffnen ! Das ist Saugefährlich


----------



## Teleton (14 Mai 2012)

> Warum müsst ihr auf so einen Müll immer antworten ?


Der Widerruf war schon richtig weil ja tatsächlich eine Nutzung des Dienstes erfolgte. Es handelt sich ja auch nicht um eine klassische Abofalle, nur da ist Schweigen der richtige Weg.

Hier ist zufällig aber auch noch eine Fake-Nachricht unterwegs mit einem gefälschten Absender Heartbooker .


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (14 Mai 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Der Widerruf war schon richtig


 
vorausgesetzt er landet an der richtigen Stelle. Da wir aber nicht wissen, welche URLs bei den angeblich richtigen Links hinterlegt waren, habe ich meine Zweifel. Deshalb kann ich mich dem Tipp von @Goblin nur anschliessen und dazu raten, solchen Müll sofort zu löschen.


----------



## Stefania (14 Mai 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Gab es da eine Verifizierung per Telefonnummer?


 
Hallo, nein eine Verifizierung per Telefonnummer gab es nicht, ich habe weder eine Tel.-Nr., noch Adresse, noch Kto.-Nr. hinterlassen, nur die mail-Adresse haben sie...
Sie haben mich daher in der mail auch nur mit dem v. mir eingetragenen Pseudonym ansprechen können.
lg


----------



## Teleton (14 Mai 2012)

Stefania, die Mail ist eine Fälschung und stammt gar *nicht* von Heartbooker. Es geht nur darum Dich dazu zu bringen den Anhang zu öffnen um Deinen Rechner mit einem Virus zu verseuchen. Verschiedene Wellen mit anderen Firmen als Absender laufen schon seit Wochen.
Es ist nur Zufall dass Du vorher ausgerechnet bei Heartbooker warst.


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Verschiedene Wellen mit anderen Firmen als Absender laufen schon seit Wochen.
> Es ist nur Zufall dass Du vorher ausgerechnet bei Heartbooker warst.


 
Bei mir war eben eine Mail von Payback eingeschlagen. Die hatte allerdings keinen Anhang sondern womöglich schädigende Dateien in ihrem HTML-Code versteckt. Interessanter Weise kam die Nachricht auf einen eMailaccount, der tatsächlich nur für Payback genutzt wird und sie enthielt auch konkrete Daten des Accounts. Damit wäre das hier bei mir kein Zufall gewesen.


----------



## Hippo (14 Mai 2012)

Konntest Du Schadcode entdecken?


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2012)

....nein, habe nicht danach gesucht! Aber die ganze Aufmachung war schon extrem verdächtig, zumal fremde Daten mit meinen (anonymen) gemischt waren. Leider kann ich derzeit auf t-online-Webmail von diesem Rechner nicht zugreifen, werd's nach reichen:


			
				T-Online schrieb:
			
		

> Dienst zur Zeit nicht verfügbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal.


Virusmäßig wurde diese Kiste hier mit Microsoft Scurity Essentials und TrendMicro-Housecall geprüft, es wurde nichts verdächtiges gefunden, was aber noch nicht wirklich Grund zur Entwarnung bedeutet.


----------



## klausp (15 Mai 2012)

*Hallo*
*Diese Antwort erhielt ich nach erfolgtem Widerruf bei Heartbooker. Ich hatte mich allerdings dort anonym angemeldet und nicht auf eine Mail reagiert.*


Guten Tag,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Wir erhalten derzeit eine Flut von Beschwerden von Menschen, die uns zum größten Teil nicht kennen, noch jemals Mitglied bei uns waren.
Die Mail, die Sie erhielten ist eine Betrugsmail, mit der wir in keiner Weise in Verbindung stehen.
Weder haben Sie eine Mitgliedschaft über den in dieser Mail angegeben Betrag bei uns abgeschloßen, noch fordern wir Sie auf diesen Betrag zu zahlen.

Wie Sie bei der Absendemail sehen können, wurde diese Mail nicht von uns verschickt.

Wir werden in den nächsten Stunden Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten, in der Hoffnung die kriminellen Verursacher dingfest zu machen. Der Mißbrauch unseres Namens und der damit einhergehende Schaden ist enorm.

Mein TIPP: Diese Mails immer sofort löschen oder in den Spamordner packen. Ihr Mailanbieter lernt auf diese Weise relativ schnell, belästigende Mails von realen Mails zu unterscheiden und wird diese von sich aus im Spamordner ablegen. Öffnen Sie auf keinen Fall Anhänge in solchen Mails! 

Ich wünsche Ihnen eine angenehme Woche und verbleibe


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ihre Anna Stein
Heartbooker Serviceteam

-------------------------------------
Heartbooker GmbH


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Mai 2012)

klausp schrieb:


> Heartbooker Serviceteam schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > .... Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten, in der Hoffnung die kriminellen Verursacher dingfest zu machen. Der Mißbrauch unseres Namens und der damit einhergehende Schaden ist enorm.


Solche Berliner Tagträume werden niemals wahr, auch wenn sie es noch so gern hätten! Wer heute am Internet teilnimmt und/oder das Internet als Geschäftsfeld bedient, muss mit solchen Nebenwirkungen rechnen.


----------



## Teleton (15 Mai 2012)

Also ein Virus wie von Anfang an vermutet.
Mich wundert bei diesen Mails der letzten Tage nur, dass meistens die Daten der Angeschriebenen stimmen.
Auch bei Stefania


> Sie haben mich daher in der mail auch nur mit dem v. mir eingetragenen Pseudonym ansprechen können.


 Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die an echte Daten von Heartbooker gekommen sind. Oder Stefania benutzt das Pseudonym auch bei anderen Diensten und die Daten sind dort abhanden gekommen.


----------



## BenTigger (15 Mai 2012)

*


klausp schrieb:



			Wir erhalten derzeit eine Flut von Beschwerden von Menschen, die uns zum größten Teil nicht kennen, noch jemals Mitglied bei uns waren.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Nur das aber auch viele nie bei denen gemeldet waren, wie sie schrieben. Ich denke das war zufall oder Daten von woanders ermittelt


----------



## özgür (20 Mai 2012)

ch kenne das mitglit Name und ihre Firma 

lasen sie meine Konto ruhe sonst ich gebe sie Betrugs anzeige 


geben sie so fort Antwort




----- Ursprüngliche Message -----
> Von: XXX
> An: XXX
> CC: 
> Gesendet: 4:09 Sonntag, 20.Mai 2012
> Betreff: Heartbooker - Ihre Buchung 1368448
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihr Vertrauen
> 
> Guten Tag &ouml;zcan,
> 
> Sie haben heute bei der Partnersuche Heartbooker die Premiummitgliedschaft 
> gekauft. Die Summe in Höhe von 257,49 EUR wird in den kommenden Tagen von Ihrem 
> Konto entzogen. Die Abbuchung erfolgt durch MicroPayment GmbH.
> 
> Sie sind jetzt für die nächsten 6 Monate Premiummitglied und können in vollem 
> Umfang die Premiumleistungen von Heartbooker nutzen. 
> Entziehen Sie die Zahlungsaufforderung bitte dem Anhang, dort finden Sie auch 
> die Bestelldetails und Premiumdienstvorteile. Falls Sie die 
> Premiummitgliedschaft nicht mehr wünschen, mailen Sie die Widerrufung, mit der 
> im Anhang beigelegten Wiederrufungserklärung an [email protected]
> 
> Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Erfolg!
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> 
> Ihre Anna Stein
> Heartbooker Serviceteam
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Heartbooker GmbH
> 
> Christburgerstr.4
> 10405 Berlin, Deutschland
> 
> Phone : +49-30-41954394
> eMail : [email protected]
> Web : http://www.heartbooker.de
> 
> Geschäftsführer: Mirko Riedel
> Inhaltlich Verantwortlicher gemäss § 6 MDStV: Mirko Riedel
> Datenschutzbeauftragter: Guido Szelinsky
> Ust-ID-Nr.: DE261092734
> Amtsgericht Berlin/Charlottenburg
> Handelsregister: HRB 115112 B 
>

[Modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen, obwohl vermutlich falsch, gelöscht]


----------



## Goblin (20 Mai 2012)

Diese Mail kommt nicht von Heartbroker. Die Mail ist ein Fake und der Anhang enthält einen Virus. Mal die anderen Beiträge lesen bevor man blind drauflos schreibt


----------



## Hippo (20 Mai 2012)

Hallo özgür,
eine Antwort bekommst Du hier schon ...
... aber erstmal nicht die die Du erwartest 
Wir sind hier ein Verbraucherschutzforum und kein Spamversender.
Lies Dir mal die sen Thread hier durch. Deine Mail die Du hier gepostet hast ist eine virenverseuchte Mail , vermutlich mit einem Anhang den Du hoffentlich nicht geöffnet hast


----------



## Hippo (20 Mai 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> ... Mal die anderen Beiträge lesen bevor man blind drauflos schreibt


Gell Du warst noch nie auf 180 ...
Außerdem habe ich den Beitrag grad erst hier herein verschoben und wenn Du nicht computeraffin bist kommst Du mit der Suchfunktion hier nicht wirklich klar


----------



## fufex79 (31 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

es geht um Elitepartner.de

Ich habe meinen über 2-Jahre alten passiven Account in eine Premiummitgliedschaft umgewandelt und nachdem ich nach zwei bis drei Stunden festgestellt habe, dass die Seite nichts für mich ist, am nächsten Tag direkt von meinem 14-tägigen Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht. In der Bestätigungsmail kam allerdings direkt der Hinweis, dass die Kosten in Höhe von 99€ für das Persönlichkeitsgutachten dennoch anfallen.
Nachdem ich Elitepartner per Mail darauf hingewiesen habe, dass das Landsgericht Hamburg entschieden hat, dass das rechtswidrig sei (habe denen sogar das PDF von http://www.vzhh.de/recht/179192/elitepartner-muss-99-euro-erstatten.aspx angehängt) kam als Rückantwort von Elitepartner, dass dieses Urteil nicht rechtskräftig sei und ich bis 9ten November gefälligst die 99 Euro überweisen soll, da sie sonst gerichtlich gegen mich vorgehen wollen.

Nun meine Frage: Ich finde über Google nichts davon, dass dieses Urteil nicht rechtskräftig wäre. Ist das eine dreiste Lüge um an mein Geld zu kommen? Oder gab es wirklich ein erfolgreiches Berufungsverfahren und ich muss nun für gefühlte 2-3 Stunden Nutzung der Seite 99€ zahlen, obwohl ich von diesem Persönlichkeitsgutachten nichts gesehen habe?

Viele Grüße
fufex79


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2012)

Ich würds drauf ankommen lassen und ohne weiteren Schriftwechsel die Zahlung verweigern.
Aber es muß jeder selbst entscheiden ob er die Nerven dazu hat


----------



## jupp11 (31 Oktober 2012)

fufex79 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Elitepartner per Mail darauf hingewiesen habe, dass das Landsgericht Hamburg entschieden hat, dass das rechtswidrig sei (habe denen sogar das PDF von http://www.vzhh.de/recht/179192/elitepartner-muss-99-euro-erstatten.aspx angehängt) kam als Rückantwort von Elitepartner, dass dieses Urteil nicht rechtskräftig sei


Eine glatte Lüge:


			
				 © Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V schrieb:
			
		

> Das Amtsgericht Hamburg (Az. 4 C 381/10) hat nun die EliteMedianet GmbH auf Klage eines Verbrauchers zur Rückzahlung der 99 Euro verurteilt. *Das Urteil ist rechtskräftig.*


----------



## Teleton (31 Oktober 2012)

Es gibt zwei Urteile
AG Hamburg: Verbraucher klagt auf Erstattung der Kosten
LG Hamburg: Eine VZ klagt gegen die Verwendung bestimmter Klauseln.
Letzteres Urteil ist wohl noch nicht rechtskräftig.
Ist im Ergebnis aber auch egal, da Urteile ohnehin nur die Beteiligten binden. Urteile zitiert man lediglich um die eigene  Rechtsmeinung zu stützen und den Richter/Richterin die im eigenen Verfahren tätig sind zu überzeugen nach dem Motto: " Liebes Gericht schau mal Deine schlauen Kollegen vom xy-Gericht regeln das so. Sei doch so nett und mache das ebenfalls auf diese Art und Weise. Damit Du weniger Arbeit hast lege ich das tolle Urteil als Vorlage bei."


----------



## fufex79 (31 Oktober 2012)

Super. Dann hab ich jetzt wohl die Wahl, entweder die 99 Euro für 2-3 Stunden Nutzung der Seite zu zahlen oder einfach die Zahlungsaufforderungen zu ignorieren und ein Gerichtsverfahren zu riskieren, was mich dann im Endeffekt, falls ich es wider Erwarten verlieren sollte, noch mehr kosten wird? ...


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2012)

Das ist grundsätzlich eine Entscheidung die Dir niemand abnehmen wird.
Fakt ist jedenfalls wenn jeder nach solchen Schreiben den Schwanz einzieht und keine Entscheidung herbeiführt werden diese Methoden noch lange funktionieren.
Wie ICH reagieren würde habe ich Dir oben schon geschrieben. Und diese Handlungsweise ist das Ergebnis meiner Erfahrungen mit großsprecherisch auftretenden Mahnpupsern.


----------



## fufex79 (31 Oktober 2012)

Ok, mal angenommen, ich mache das jetzt so wie du vorgeschlagen hast und ignoriere die Zahlungsaufforderung ohne jeden weiteren Schriftwechsel.
Was wäre das Worst-Case-Szenario das auf mich zukommen könnte? Kann man sowas überhaupt generell abschätzen?


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2012)

Ich hab den Betrag mal auf 150 erhöht, weil die beim Klagen bestimmt noch Mahngebühren aufschlagen und da kommt der Prozeßkostenrechner auf folgendes
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/prozesskostenrechner-was-der-gang-vor-den-kadi-kostet-a-237919.html


> *Was der Gang vor den Kadi kostet*  Für die Richtigkeit und Vollständigkeit der Tabelle sowie des ermittelten Auswertungsergebnisses wird keine Gewährleistung übernommen.
> Angaben in Euro.
> 
> Gegenstandswert:
> ...


----------



## hauseltr (29 März 2015)

Sorry, das ich dieses alte Thema mal wieder hochhole, aber die Reklame heute im Fernsehen machte mich "etwas" stutzig!

Demnach verliebt sich alle elf (11) Sekunden ein Paar bei Parship!

Das heißt: jede Minute 5,5 Paare

in einer Stunde demnach 330 Paare

das sind an einem Tag 7920 Paare

ergo in einem Jahr 2.890.800 Paare!

Solchen Unternehmen muss man einfach vertrauen!


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2015)

Da ist der spätere Schwund mit eingerechnet 
Weißt - Katalog stöbern, verlieben, anschreiben, keine Antwort kriegen, mindestens 3 auf vorrat anschreiben.
Nicht zu vergessen diejenigen die ummadiesunstich angemeldet sind und nur stöbern können und sich nur folgenlos verlieben können.
Das ist halt kreative Buchhaltung, das verstehst Du einfach nicht ...


----------



## Nanni (30 März 2015)

Ich glaube, das waren 11 Minuten, ist aber trotzdem unglaubwürdig.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 März 2015)

Vielleicht meinen die auch Paarungen. Polygamisten und Stelzböcke eingeschlossen -  Dann gibt es sicher reichlich Schnittmengen.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2020)

ElitePartner – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> *ElitePartner* ist eine Online-Partnervermittlung mit Sitz in Hamburg. ElitePartner wurde 2004 gegründet und gehört seit 2015 zusammen mit Parship zur Parship Elite Group GmbH, die im Zuge der Übernahme der beiden Unternehmen von dem damaligen Mutterunternehmen gegründet wurde.


Ist zwar schon lange her aber seit gestern gibt es endlich  eine  Grundsatzentscheidung des  EUGH:








						Urteil gegen Parship: Singlebörse kassiert mit Wertersatz rechtswidrig Geld ab
					

Wer seine Mitgliedschaft bei Parship widerruft, muss dem Dating-Portal trotzdem einen sogenannten „Wertersatz“ zahlen – nicht selten mehrere hundert Euro.




					www.rtl.de
				





> Urteil gegen Parship
> Große Rechnung statt großer Liebe? So kassiert die Singlebörse Parship rechtswidrig Geld ab








						CURIA - Documents
					






					curia.europa.eu


----------

